# SENDMAIL on Mac OS 10.4



## danjmw (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been wanting to active SENDMAIL at startup on my PowerBook but my config seems to be out of line w/ everyone else, at least everyone on the web posting instructions on how to activate it.  I see a lot of documention on simply editing the /etc/hostconfig's MAILSERVER option to YES, but there is no MAILSERVER line in my hostconfig.  And when I look in the /System/Library/StartupItems directory I do not see an directory for sendmail.  I believe I understand how to add an item to the StartItems process ... copy an existing one renaming the copy to sendmail; deleted the existing app and copy in sendmail; modify the StartupParameters.plist to the options needed for sendmail ... it is this step that I'm looking for help on.  Can anyone provide me w/ the StartupParameters.plist for sendmail?  Or if there's another way to adding sendmail to the StartItem process, other then the default "enable it in the hostconfig" I'd appreciate the help.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## barhar (Aug 25, 2006)

What would be wrong - dragging 'hostconfig' to the 'Desktop' (from the '/etc/' folder) and editing it to include ...

MAILSERVER=-YES-

..., then in 'Terminal' at '/etc/' - entering ...

sudo bash

... <return>, entering any needed password and pressing <return>, and entering ...

mv hostconfig hostconfig_20060825

... <return>; then dragging 'hostconfig' from the 'Desktop' onto the opened '/etc/' folder - authenticating the action, and finally - in 'Terminal' (at '/etc/') entering ...

chmod 644 hostconfig; chown root hostconfig; chgrp wheel hostconfig

... <return>?


----------



## danjmw (Aug 25, 2006)

Modifing the hostconfig file isn't the problem.  I can do that easily by through pico (sudo pico /etc/hostconfig).  It's putting SENDMAIL in the StartupItems directory correctly.  Under /System/Library/StartupItems there are a number of application folders set to start at the Systems startup.  In each there are two files, one is the app and the second is the StartupParameters.plist, and a directory for launguages.  It's the paramater file, StartupParameters.plist, that I need to set correctly to get SENMAIL to start at bootup.

thanks, though.
Dan


----------



## macworks (Aug 25, 2006)

Simply add the following line to /etc/hostconfig:

MAILSERVER=-YES-


To do this more simply, open terminal and type:

sudo pico /etc/hostconfig

You'll have to type in your admin password followed by return/enter. Then using your arrow keys, move to the bottom and add a new line with: MAILSERVER=-YES-

Then hold control and press x followed by return/enter (to confirm changes). Next time you boot your mac, sendmail will start automatically.


----------

